# It is here...



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

It is massive, the measurements where wrong, but it still fits  it is 41 inches high, 33.5 inches wide and 18.5 inches deep.
It is also, as you may have guessed, manky.








Also, love how the dish holders work, you can open them like little doors to get to the bowl without opening the hole cage, works well 








this is it before, I have now began taking it apart to clean, and then repaint D:
Still, I think it was a bargain


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Decorative spray paints from Plasti-kote, the market leading spray paint
would these kind of plasti-kote paints be ok?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't a clue about paints but looks good!! CongRATS!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yep, Plastikote is fine as well as Rustoleum Painter's Touch


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks, i've been told plasti-kote was, just wasn't sure if all versions where 

can't believe how filthy this cage is! it would look ten times better if it had been wiped down


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Cage looks great. Plastikoat is fine but I found I used a huge amount. I did a second coat with Japloc. I got it in Tesco and it did take longer as it was a tin of paint rather than a spray, but I felt that I got better coverage with it. Good luck and now you have to post a before and after when you finish:biggrin5:


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Laura123 said:


> Cage looks great. Plastikoat is fine but I found I used a huge amount. I did a second coat with Japloc. I got it in Tesco and it did take longer as it was a tin of paint rather than a spray, but I felt that I got better coverage with it. Good luck and now you have to post a before and after when you finish:biggrin5:


well i think with the money i saved on the cage I'll do it entirely with plastikote, too impatient to hand paint  aha I'll probably keep spamming you with progress photos too :biggrin5:

Feel like i need to soak in bleach now. the hole thing is apart and wiped down... it was absolutely encrusted with bird sh*t  wish people would wipe things down! Happy i got the thing though


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I was exactly the same when I picked up my Explorer- it said good condition on the ad which technically it is since it's not broken or missing parts, but the whole thing was coated in a slimy sort of brown muck which was really really gross. I also felt the need to shower in bleach! But it's definitely worth it when you get a bargain!


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Maltey said:


> I was exactly the same when I picked up my Explorer- it said good condition on the ad which technically it is since it's not broken or missing parts, but the whole thing was coated in a slimy sort of brown muck which was really really gross. I also felt the need to shower in bleach! But it's definitely worth it when you get a bargain!


well this was listed as 'tatty'- which it is, it's rusty in areas and some of the bars are bent, there's quite a big dint in the bottom of one of the sides too, and I can cope with that, but someone else's animal's filth that's been on it for god knows how long... bleh aha


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad to see so many fellow bargain hunters/skint flints!! :biggrin5:

Being cheeky - how much did you pay?? :skep:


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> Glad to see so many fellow bargain hunters/skint flints!! :biggrin5:
> 
> Being cheeky - how much did you pay?? :skep:


£30, and a fiver because she delivered and helped carry it up to my flat (top floor)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jaderosehere said:


> well this was listed as 'tatty'- which it is, it's rusty in areas and some of the bars are bent, there's quite a big dint in the bottom of one of the sides too, and I can cope with that, but someone else's animal's filth that's been on it for god knows how long... bleh aha


What colour are you painting it. It will look much better once its been repainted. Is it for rats?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> What colour are you painting it. It will look much better once its been repainted. Is it for rats?


I'm thinking black, or I'll stick with white...  :biggrin:
Yeah it is, it's been too long...:frown5:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jaderosehere said:


> I'm thinking black, or I'll stick with white...  :biggrin:
> Yeah it is, it's been too long...:frown5:


I'd be tempted to go for black knowing its rats lol.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> I'd be tempted to go for black knowing its rats lol.


true true, but then it wont _match_ the base


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cage looks a good size, I'd paint black too.
I used to have a white barred cage and it sounds daft but its harder to see the rats in there.
Plus if its white you'll see all the red phoryrin stains and pee marks which I suppose isn't a bad thing as you'll be able to wipe it down better. That said I always wipe all my cage bars down once a week!

Can't wait to see it all finished and furnished.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Cage looks a good size, I'd paint black too.
> I used to have a white barred cage and it sounds daft but its harder to see the rats in there.
> Plus if its white you'll see all the red phoryrin stains and pee marks which I suppose isn't a bad thing as you'll be able to wipe it down better. That said I always wipe all my cage bars down once a week!
> 
> Can't wait to see it all finished and furnished.


hmmm, well my old cage was black and that looked pretty smart, kept looking clean at least... I think I get what you mean about being able to see them too, white breaks up your vision more I think, where black looks more like shadows... makes sense to me :biggrin5:

I'm seeing a trip to B&Q tomorrow...


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I bet you can't wait to get started with it's transformation, it's going to be great. I wish I had a project to work on now.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> I bet you can't wait to get started with it's transformation, it's going to be great. I wish I had a project to work on now.


Oh I can't! I can almost see how I want it too aha
I may have also sorted out my rats!! so many exciting things all at once


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Are you getting young rats or some from rescue etc? How many?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> Are you getting young rats or some from rescue etc? How many?


from a breeder in Worcester, two girls  a husky and a hooded hopefully


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Im glad its turned out well for you, i also thought it a bargain!


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Awww I'm so excited for you! When will you be bringing them home


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

deffinitly a bargin, thanks for the suggestion 

another question about paint  
All Purpose Spray Matt Black 400ml - Spray Paint - Paint -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes
this any good?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

rainstars said:


> Awww I'm so excited for you! When will you be bringing them home


they should be ready for the 9th of march, giving me plenty of time to get the cage sorted


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

A lot of paints are toxic. You need child safe enamel. Some say non-toxic on the backs some don't. 

You can use some of that steel wool stuff to get rid of rusty patches. 

Let the cage sit for about a week after painting, then give it a light wash again to remove any residue.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

ok thanks, the rust is very minor, it came off when i cleaned it surprisingly  I will keep an eye out for child safe stuff then


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

here are the photos of the little girls  :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome cage 

I will point out tho if you are getting babies you might not be able to put them in this cage straight away because they might be able to squeeze out of the bars, especially as they are girls


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

B3rnie said:


> Awesome cage
> 
> I will point out tho if you are getting babies you might not be able to put them in this cage straight away because they might be able to squeeze out of the bars, especially as they are girls


Hmm I was afraid of this, although it is only about 1cm I think - I'm not home at the moment- but I had the same problem with my first rats, they got out and then sat on top of the cage and cleaned themselves, very rebellious! Though I wouldn't want to risk it again


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gorgeous ratties.

If its 1cm then it should be fine.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

I was hoping so! I'll check when I get home


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

A good skoosh of white vinegar can help before you start to paint. I would go for black too. I have white bars and it really does make it harder to see inside. I definately want to see updates of your progress. Oh and you can spray plastic with plastikoat quite easily too:biggrin: so then the base will match.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I've gone with black  just testing on a small part, more photos tomorrow... maybe tonight


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

oh, and the bar spacing is 1.1cm, should be fine


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

well got the painting started today, food dish holders are done and half of the top, and I made two hammocks, a tube hammock and three ropes(plated pillow cases and bed sheets) can't wait for the cage to be in one piece, I can show you the hammocks then, they don't make much sense on their own


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Sounds good,love the sound of the plaited things.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

sully said:


> Sounds good,love the sound of the plaited things.


thanks, yeah they work well but you've gotta have a wide sheet to make it thick enough... photos for you  you twisted my arm 








not very good, it's difficult to get an idea of scale... the red plait is pretty big though, 57 inches, and the purple one is 47 inches.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

They look okay! Glad you put pictures up as before i read yours properly and edited my post i wanted to see all of what you did........So, can i twist your arm a bit more to see the painted bits so far?


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

sully said:


> They look okay! Glad you put pictures up as before i read yours properly and edited my post i wanted to see all of what you did........So, can i twist your arm a bit more to see the painted bits so far?


oh go on then... 








not that spectacular, but there where quite a few bolts that needed cutting out, and bits to be cut off completely. oh, and parts to be hammered back into shape  quite a mess this cage! but it will look great 

Also, do rats use the flying saucer wheels? Thanks for any info!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Im sure it will look pretty good when youve finished! How many coats will you have to do and is it still the bargain we thought?
I dont know about rats, sorry.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

it's only a couple of coats so far, its enough too thankfully , yeah I think it's still a bargain, the cage is excellently built, and I could justify buying it new too! I just can't believe how some people treat things... to dint this cage required some force!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Them green loops on the hammocks just be careful baby rats can't get there heads stuck and strangle themselves!
But they look great and the cage bits look great.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, well they are only cable ties, so I may cut them off and do them smaller


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Update for today, if anyone is interested 
not much done today, I've been in uni and the bf has been playing with the beardie instead of painting  I suppose I can forgive him!

I have now painted both sides, so the bowl holders can go back on tomorrow... one has gone back on tonight too :thumbup:
And one of the levels I have made out of the old wire base is now painted... well half painted  
I'm making two levels out of the old base, a big one at the top and a smaller one halfway up, it should make sense when I get it together and post photos 

only seven parts left to paint...  :crying:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks fab!
Regarding the flying saucer: I have some very avid runners in my clan, none of them will touch the flying saucer. Even the babies I raised from birth and were given the flying saucer to begin with wouldn't use it but instantly jumped in a proper wheel when it was given to them. I would just save yourself the hassle and go for a normal one now


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

ok thanks, will do


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

The cage now  ran out of paint on the last part :nonod: I should be able to get some tomorrow and then we pick up the rats next Sunday 

The bits inside are the door for the top of the front and the two levels we've made from the old base. And an igloo of course . Also, I've managed to find some bowls that almost fit, the bf had to cut them to shape so I need some thin plastic tubing to cover the edges around the top... getting there though!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Will you be covering the wire shelves with soft fleece? You so it's less harsh.
Cage looks fantastic though! You've done a fab job.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Will you be covering the wire shelves with soft fleece? You so it's less harsh.
> Cage looks fantastic though! You've done a fab job.


Yeah I will, I've got some towels for them  
Thanks


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

WOW, well done, it looks great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks fab, like a totally different cage! Looks good in black too.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, you've done a fab job. Well done the cage looks brand new. Now you just need to post once the cage is set up and ready for it's new inhabitants and then again when it's in use. I personally don't bother with levels or shelves they just get pee'ed on. I use hammocks.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Laura123 said:


> Wow, you've done a fab job. Well done the cage looks brand new. Now you just need to post once the cage is set up and ready for it's new inhabitants and then again when it's in use. I personally don't bother with levels or shelves they just get pee'ed on. I use hammocks.


Thanks 
I've just started a new thread with a link to photos of it set up, but it doesn't want to work :/ 
www.tumblr.com/blog/feckyeahrats
This is it if it works here for some reason


----------

